# Your perfect career



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Pro hunter. I will more than likely be an oncologist or possibly a machinist.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

sounds pretty fancy!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im gonna try to work for the forestry or wildlife bioloigist. And ill farm some.


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

Air force pilot!


----------



## cosmotiger1 (Nov 16, 2008)

bowtechman98 said:


> Air force pilot!


You have watched top gun recently, havnt you? Lol
Well they're navy pilots but you get my drift.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Dream career would be seals... But I'll settle for mechanic and welder


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i would be a rifle instructor.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Charter fishing boat captain!


----------



## Made N USA (Nov 21, 2011)

Due to traumatic injuries sustained in a wreck about 6 years ago I have retired early. I spend my days doing whatever I want. It doesn't pay much, but I'd rather have my free time. Have been carving canes and learning to make paracord stuff lately. So maybe my dream job is making and selling items I can craft on my own. 

Be blessed. . . ..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

any job in the world eh..?

I honestly cant think of what else I would want to do than what I am going to do already.. fireman.. but I guess one of my dream jobs would be a swat team sniper


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Mechanical engineer is most likely what I'll end up being (at least, at the time, I'm planning on going to college for that).


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

bowtechman98 said:


> Air force pilot!


Thank you!!! someone finally agrees.


----------



## jbehredt (Aug 9, 2010)

All this talk about military aviation. Marine pilots get to have all the fun. Go chair force (just kidding fly boys) and you'll get stuck hauling chow around the world. Might be stuck in an old cobra or F18 but you'll get to blow some things up!!


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Hugh Hefner but alot Younger!!!!!!!!!:wink: joking

A Pro Hunter


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd like to own an archery shop/hunting store to where I could make a living off of it but it would cost a good bit of money first in order to do that.
but I'm gonna be a diesel mechanic like on pickups and what not. I will go to a mechanics school or what not and then be a certified mechanic and then the guy that works on my dad's diesels who is the numer 3 top diesel mechanic for Ford in the country that works for Ford and has his own shop as well said he would hire me after I got out of mechanic school and then I would like to do that since there will always be diesels on the road, let alone any kind of gas or diesel engines and they will always need repaired and serviced so if I do a good job I should still have a job and wont have a hard time getting one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Guide for deer and turkey hunts. A little farming as well. Maybe work for Fred Eichler someday....


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Be part of a SWAT team or DEA I wanna kick down a door!! And build Guns/TRAD bows/knives!! I wanna do something hands on building and stuff not an engineer though cause math isn't my best subject!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

If I could get payed for hunting in the fall and winter, and get paid for fishing in the spring and summer then thats what I would do.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

isaac where you thinkin bout school? i was thinkin bout engineering, well still am but i don't want to go to school for a min of 5 years and then hope i can find a job. I also do see as of now how the couple hundred thousand in student loans is worth it since a job isn't guaranteed for engineers

I worked this summer as a diesel mechanic on boats(all heavy duty diesel not governed and run off comps)... they are very basic and really easy to work on, but i would never touch the computer controlled one. way too much bs to run an engine, my truck is bad enough and thats an '89. I've worked on just bout any type of engine except turbine jets. and so far i much prefer lyco airplane engines and diesels.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd like to be a government trapper or an outfitter. If I'm a archery shop owner it wouldn't be for the Money it'd be more of a hobby


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Where do you all want to go to college at?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Just my local community college.. I could get into UF through it but nah I HATE the gators too much


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

texasbow15 said:


> Where do you all want to go to college at?


Wayne state college because they have and archery team, or chadron because I love western nebraska.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

An electrician!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

texasbow15 said:


> Where do you all want to go to college at?


 don't care where. I just want my basics in business.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 17, 2011)

texasbow15 said:


> Where do you all want to go to college at?


Gonna go to either Clemson or Georgia Tech in the fall. Get my degree as a chemical engineer. After two years, go and co-op somewhere. Might take longer to graduate, but you have a much greater chance of landing a job straight out of school.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

for engineering i'm easy, but preferably something south of the mason dixon, for welding and diesel it don't matter so i'm takin welding here at home and if my boss wants it i'll get diesel cert just up the road from the shop


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> isaac where you thinkin bout school? i was thinkin bout engineering, well still am but i don't want to go to school for a min of 5 years and then hope i can find a job. I also do see as of now how the couple hundred thousand in student loans is worth it since a job isn't guaranteed for engineers
> 
> I worked this summer as a diesel mechanic on boats(all heavy duty diesel not governed and run off comps)... they are very basic and really easy to work on, but i would never touch the computer controlled one. way too much bs to run an engine, my truck is bad enough and thats an '89. I've worked on just bout any type of engine except turbine jets. and so far i much prefer lyco airplane engines and diesels.


I'm lookin mostly at Grove City and LeTourneau right now...they're both smallish christian colleges; the first is in PA and the latter in Texas. I've also been looked some at Trine in Angola, IN about an hour from my house...they're well known for there engineering programs. I guess I'd just prefer to go to a small school over a huge college where it's hard to make and keep in contact with friends.

They've all got their pros and cons though.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

A guide would be fun. Also a F&W/conservation officer would be sweet, oh and a cop or a part of the swat team would be wicked. But right now I have my mind set on the trades.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

jbehredt said:


> All this talk about military aviation. Marine pilots get to have all the fun. Go chair force (just kidding fly boys) and you'll get stuck hauling chow around the world. Might be stuck in an old cobra or F18 but you'll get to blow some things up!!


Ok... acually i was wantin to be an MP in the AIR FORCE (not the chair force, thats what ben (Gunner77) calls it too) or in the army... I would HATE TO BE A MARIEN.:wink:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im going to Oregon.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Coaching college football


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Im going to Oregon.


Ducks or Beavers?

GO DUCKS! (Think before you answer, lol)


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Beavers! All the way! Wait are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebel17 said:


> Ok... acually i was wantin to be an MP in the AIR FORCE (not the chair force, thats what ben (Gunner77) calls it too) or in the army... I would HATE TO BE A MARIEN.:wink:


good luck fighting the war in a corner haha.........marines and army own this country they do the dirty work

also i think i wanna got to WKU or MURRAY they both have bass fishing teams and ROTC :wink:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Pigs!!!!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Marines--Making the army's job easier! Marines,SEALS and rangers is where it's at!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Teacher.... Or me and my gf being like lee and Tiffany or Rick and juli..

That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

shooting, hunting, designing bows, winning the lottery to go hunting....take your pick lol


----------



## Herterskid (Nov 17, 2011)

Us army delta force special ops or us army ranger


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Teacher.... Or me and my gf being like lee and Tiffany or Rick and juli..
> 
> That would be pretty sweet.


That would be a side job for me i just need to find a gf first......


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Herterskid said:


> Us army delta force special ops or us army ranger


This isn't CoD son... LOL JK JK Delta force would be harder to get into.. Rangers are just toughs son of a guns..


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> If u could make ur absolute perfect job doing whatever you wanted what would it be? mine would be a fish and wildlife officer i love our resources and love the outdoors this job would never get boring to me.


Guess you don't like hunting or money too much then..


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't make your hobby a job you'll hate it b/c it'll turn into a job. Staying away from the huntin/archery do my own thing work 3 days a week.. 12 days a month hunt the rest. Being a Pro hunter tough road to go very very few get paid to do that. I've majored in everything in college and know where I need to be now and what I need to be doing so I can do my own thing when I want to.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm either going to UTI technical insitute or Seminole State college (not FSU) for what I'm gonna do, both I've heard are great schools to go to for being an automotive mechanic wether it be a diesel or gasser.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I know where SSU is


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mine would be an NFL talent scout


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Guess you don't like hunting or money too much then..


Acually i hunt all the time i wanna be a FW officer because i get to be around that stuff all the time, i hate freakin ppl who abuse their privledges to hunt and something you love doing is worth taking the money cut. lifes about more than money.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> Acually i hunt all the time i wanna be a FW officer because i get to be around that stuff all the time, i hate freakin ppl who abuse their privledges to hunt and something you love doing is worth taking the money cut. lifes about more than money.


I realize it's not about the money. But I can't remember where I saw this statistic but it talked about how the average officer made <$35,000 a year.. Don't know about where you live but anywhere around me that's hard to live on. Plus you're on call 24/7, cutting into your hunting time more than you can imagine. I know a couple personally and have talked to them about it because I thought about getting into it myself.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Bioligist get paid more:thumbs_up And that's what you start out at over the course you get sallary bonus's plus it's a state job!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im wantin to either take over my dads farm and DEFINITLY NOT DO TOBACCO. I also want to go into the military. Preferibly an MP in the air force or the army. But my ad said that if i do go into the military that my brother would inherite all of the farm. Hard decision


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> I realize it's not about the money. But I can't remember where I saw this statistic but it talked about how the average officer made <$35,000 a year.. Don't know about where you live but anywhere around me that's hard to live on. Plus you're on call 24/7, cutting into your hunting time more than you can imagine. I know a couple personally and have talked to them about it because I thought about getting into it myself.


Im in Ky my dad has talked about getting a job with them before but couldnt take a little pay cut from his current law enforcement job they make in the 40's around here and you get to make your schedule ur not on call all the time. personal boat, truck the whole 9 yards im planning on being single and working my way through the ranks then settling down


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you love your job, wage doesn't matter as long as its enough to live off of. 

I love mechanic work, and everyone i tell that to looks at me funny because they don't see what is so great about manual labor... but i love it.

if you like what you do, you never work a day in your life... i'd rather love my job for 50k than hate every min for 200k


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

If you love your job, you never go to work.


----------



## WhoKnows (Dec 19, 2006)

outdoorsman3 said:


> any job in the world eh..?
> 
> but I guess one of my dream jobs would be a swat team sniper


+1 for that


----------



## Deerslayer Jr. (Aug 12, 2011)

mine would be an engineer for bear archery or some other bow company. second would be a journalist for bowhunter magazine, and third would be a professional hunter


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

owning my own place in iowa and guiding hunts ect


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to go to Clemson University and get a degree in mechanical engineering


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

hunter14 said:


> A guide would be fun. Also a F&W/conservation officer would be sweet, oh and a cop or a part of the swat team would be wicked. But right now I have my mind set on the trades.


Brett. the world needs ditch diggers also.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^^ is that what you do?? Hahah jk


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Brett. the world needs ditch diggers also.


Tell that to Dylan


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Either a professional archery competition shooter (a sponsorship and the like) or a writer.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Alaskan bush pilot.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

flyin what? single engine? turbo prop?


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Single engine. Super Cub more that sort.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I grew up in that part of the world, spent more time in a plane than a car, lol... Built a few and there is nothin like em


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

Had a friend who who did fish and game in Virginia back in the '80's. He said I've learned two things real well; _*"people will lie and they will run"*...._


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

A guide either in the woods or on the water. My cnc career isn't bad tho

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I'd like to own an archery shop/hunting store to where I could make a living off of it but it would cost a good bit of money first in order to do that.
> but I'm gonna be a diesel mechanic like on pickups and what not. I will go to a mechanics school or what not and then be a certified mechanic and then the guy that works on my dad's diesels who is the numer 3 top diesel mechanic for Ford in the country that works for Ford and has his own shop as well said he would hire me after I got out of mechanic school and then I would like to do that since there will always be diesels on the road, let alone any kind of gas or diesel engines and they will always need repaired and serviced so if I do a good job I should still have a job and wont have a hard time getting one.


just remeber if you like doing it in your free time dont do it as a career because then you wont have fun coming home and working on your own toys! My whole life my dad has been a chrysler dodge jeep machanic/ technician. He was very good and made good money doing it but once he would come home from work he would just complain and didnt enjoy working on our demo derby cars. little over a year ago he got a job as a maintaince man for IMS who partners with Charter Steel company. He works on heavy machinary and loves it. Now when he comes home he wants to work on our demo derby cars! 

Think about it!!!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Im going to school right now to be a Game Biologist / Game Warden and then my dads friend is a gun smith and im trying to talk him into lettign me work with him to learn how to be a gun smith. som im really going to do what i have wanted to do for a long time.


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

thats an easy question either own my own archery shop or be a professional archer


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

and if that didnt work i would have a backup job (Welding or construction)


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Professional off road racer. I want to tackle the Baja 1000 which is my ultimate goal right now. I am going to UTI when I graduate to study Auto Tech and hopefully get a job on a race team soon after I graduate. After that just try to convince a team owner to put me behind the wheel


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

professional archers that live off winnings are few and far between, not to burst your bubble or anything.... it cna be done just sayin its hard


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

For real, did I not see game warden..?? That would be my dream job, and I would also like to have a taxidermy shop to the side


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Id love to become something called "Environment Technician" and they are people who clean up oil spills and what not. Where im from oil is what drives us, you wake up some days to a drilling rig in your back yard lol


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

I would like to be a mining engineer as there is a lot of mining jobs in Australia and an engineer is one of the top jobs so lots of cash for more bows but the ultimate dream job would have to be a professional feral game hunter and get payed per kill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't narrowed it down yet, but I want to be involved in the Argicultural-Nature Resource work force.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Military, probly the Marines. Then retire to be a taxidermist or some kind of law enforcement


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

Im gonna try to work for the forestry or wildlife bioloigist. And ill farm some.


----------

